# New Patient visit & Procedure



## athomas16 (May 10, 2010)

Will you get reimbursed if you bill a New Patient visit (99202-99205)and a procedure with the same diagnosis with a modifier 25?


----------



## mitchellde (May 10, 2010)

put the 25 on the E&M and you are good.  It should reimburse fine but if not be prepared to appeal.


----------



## bedington (May 13, 2010)

Yes. Just put the 25 modifier on the E&M and you will get paid. I occasionally have to do appeals with a couple of the Medicare replacement plans but by sending office notes in with appeal I have always ended up getting paid.
Brenda E., CPC


----------

